# Ted Nugent for president!



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

At least someone has the balls to stand up and tell it like it is on TV!
God bless Ted Nugent!


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Ted Nugent seems fine to me. :thumb:


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted is like every other self aggrandizing, egotistical, bloated-ego toiting self righteous narcissist out there. He'd be perfect for public office.

Oh...and he shoots animals behind high-fence.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Mandanhouse said:


> Ted is like every other self aggrandizing, egotistical, bloated-ego toiting self righteous narcissist out there. He'd be perfect for public office.
> 
> Oh...and he shoots animals behind high-fence.


Oh boo F'in hoo.....
I admire the guy for speaking his mind and not giving a rat's *** what others think. High fence shooter or not, I'm sure he's done more for the sport than anybody on here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Love him or hate him Uncle Ted says it how it is.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Mandanhouse said:


> Ted is like every other self aggrandizing, egotistical, bloated-ego toiting self righteous narcissist out there. He'd be perfect for public office.
> 
> Oh...and he shoots animals behind high-fence.[/quot:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:rollin:


----------

